# EA: لغد / دقن



## CZAREK

Hi guys,

I would like to know what is the difference between this two words?.

دقن =da2n means *chin*

What about لغد؟.

Thank you
Czarek


----------



## إسكندراني

What's لغد? All I know is دقن, which means chin and can be used to mean beard.


----------



## CZAREK

Here is the context:

الصراحة  جسمي قشعر ..باموووت في النوعية دي..يا سلام بأه لو سنانه مزاحمه بعضها زي  نبيل الحلفاوي و الا ودانه واقفه زي حمدي قنديل و الا بلغد زي عمرو موسى


----------



## إسكندراني

يمكن يعني بيلغد في الكلام؟ مش عارف أترجمها ازّاي دي دلوقت 
اللي بيلغد بينطق غلط


----------



## Gaed

بلغد is an Egyptian dialect. In MSA is يلثغ (To speak with a lisp) and its noun is لثغة (lisp).


----------



## londonmasri

Once again courtesy of Hinds & Badawi:

_loghd_
double chin
(I have actually heard someone refer to a double chin as _kirsh_ which I thought was only for the abdominal area -can anyone comment?)

Do not confuse with:
_yuldugh_ To speak with incorrect pronounciation as a result of a speech impediment (not being able to pronounce the letter _r_).


----------



## Gaed

Czarek, 
In the following context بلغد means to speak with a lisp.
*الصراحة جسمي قشعر ..باموووت في النوعية دي..يا سلام بأه لو سنانه مزاحمه بعضها زي نبيل الحلفاوي و الا ودانه واقفه زي حمدي قنديل و الا بلغد زي عمرو موسى* 

But there is also لُغْد (lughd) which means double chin.


----------



## CZAREK

That makes sense now .Thank you so much for your answer


----------



## londonmasri

Gaed said:


> Czarek,
> In the following context بلغد means to speak with a lisp.
> *الصراحة جسمي قشعر ..باموووت في النوعية دي..يا سلام بأه لو سنانه مزاحمه بعضها زي نبيل الحلفاوي و الا ودانه واقفه زي حمدي قنديل و الا بلغد زي عمرو موسى*
> 
> But there is also لُغْد (lughd) which means double chin.


 
May I ask how we know that it is a speech impediment and not a double chin?


----------



## إسكندراني

londonmasri said:


> May I ask how we know that it is a speech impediment and not a double chin?


I think it is a double chin here. The lisp is يلدغ and I was confused


----------



## Gaed

londonmasri said:


> May I ask how we know that it is a speech impediment and not a double chin?



I guess Egyptian would answer you better. However, If it was *و   الا لغده (الكبيرة) زي عمرو موسى  *or *و الا اللغد زي عمرو موسى *then I may think similar to you.


----------



## إسكندراني

بـ with
لغد a double chin

If it was a verb it would be
بيلدغ
or
بلدغة

That's how we reached that conclusion


----------



## CZAREK

Thank you bro


----------



## cherine

londonmasri said:


> (I have actually heard someone refer to a double chin as _kirsh_ which I thought was only for the abdominal area -can anyone comment?)


Are you sure the person was talking about the double chin? If that's so then it's surely a personal metaphor (the double chin was really so big that it resembled a "kersh").


> Do not confuse with:
> _yuldugh_ To speak with incorrect pronounciation as a result of a speech impediment (not being able to pronounce the letter _r_).


Did you get this from the dictionary? We usually say that someone عنده لدغة ladgha, but I don't think I've ever heard this verb.


Gaed said:


> Czarek,
> In the following context بلغد means to speak with a lisp.


Sorry Gaed, but there's no way it could be about a lisp, because a lisp is ladgha, not loghd. 


londonmasri said:


> May I ask how we know that it is a speech impediment and not a double chin?


See point mentioned above.  


Gaed said:


> I guess Egyptian would answer you better. However, If it was *و الا لغده (الكبيرة) زي عمرو موسى *or *و الا اللغد زي عمرو موسى *then I may think similar to you.


One more correct, please: loghd is a masculine word.

And I don't know if I'm misunderstanding any of you guys, but you seem to have missed that the ب is the preposition. It means "someone with a double chin". And the word is pronounced: beloghd.


----------



## CZAREK

> And I don't know if I'm misunderstanding any of you guys, but you seem to have missed that the ب is the preposition. It means "someone with a double chin". And the word is pronounced: beloghd


Cherine thank for keeping an eye on this because I have lost here a bit.


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> Did you get this from the dictionary? We usually say that someone عنده لدغة ladgha, but I don't think I've ever heard this verb.


It's a verb too; I use it and I've heard others use it. واحد بيلدغ في الكلام


----------

